# TMAC's Greatness



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Not only did he prove to me he is definatley one of the top 2 if not the best player in the League. With his play tonight. By the way Richard Hamilton on defense stinks TMAC abused him all night.

To everyone who also said he is a self-absorbed person needs to check themselves because he really is a very GREAT guy at heart.

Hopefully no one disagrees with this statement


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree with your post.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Awesome game by T-Mac. Hard to dog on Rip's defense though, since you can't guard 21 free throws... 

To me, the best player is the one who single-handedly makes the team so much better. Kidd, Garnett, Shaq, Duncan, T-Mac, and Payton are the front-runners I'd say..


----------



## SUPER_PRINCE (Jul 15, 2002)

instead of talking how great t mac a player is......lets focus on what he needs to improve on shall we ?? or OOPS....maybe he really has nothing to improve on......instead of talk about those who are already great.....you know something like....."OHHHHH DID YOU SEE HIS CROSS-DRIBBLE....OH MY.....HE ALMOST BREAK RIP'S ANKLE....BLAH BLAH....."....
we gonna see this happen for at least another 10 years or so.....whats new to it ??
and y'all know what will happen to rip's knee.....his knee will [strike]f******[/strike]*NO CURSING IS ALLOWED--BEEZ* up so bad he has to retire pre-maturely coz his knee just cant handle t mac's cross dribble penetrate anymore LOLLLLLL

why not focus our conversation on those with "POTENTIAL" to be great or on their way to become "SUPER-STAR".......


those who have "POTENTIAL" but have yet to break out

1. LEON SMITH (notice i use the caps.....he has all the talents....no less than....lets say....a KG or SHEED.....its just he keep f*** it up.....)

2. bender
3. dermarr johnson
4. bender
5. d miles
6. stro
7. ty chandler
8. amare
9. nene
10. kwame
11. skita

those who are on their way to "SUPER-STARDOM" or "stardom"

1. d mas
2. tim thomas.....highly controversial....what is he doing here in this list lol

3. rashard lewis
4. kiralenko
5. j terry
6. bibby
7. j rich
8. ricky davis
9. k mart
10. richard jefferson
11. dajuan wagner
12. YAO MING....he shouldnt be in this list.....he is already a SUPER STAR.....how many agreed with me ??
13. jammal tinsley
14. bobby jackson
15. odom
16. rip
17. joe johnson.....when he add range to his jumper.....watch out !!!!!!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SUPER_PRINCE</b>!
> instead of talking how great t mac a player is......lets focus on what he needs to improve on shall we ?? or OOPS....maybe he really has nothing to improve on......instead of talk about those who are already great.....you know something like....."OHHHHH DID YOU SEE HIS CROSS-DRIBBLE....OH MY.....HE ALMOST BREAK RIP'S ANKLE....BLAH BLAH....."....
> we gonna see this happen for at least another 10 years or so.....whats new to it ??
> and y'all know what will happen to rip's knee.....his knee will f****** up so bad he has to retire pre-maturely coz his knee just cant handle t mac's cross dribble penetrate anymore LOLLLLLL
> ...


This post isnt about other players and what their potential is. Your post always go off topic of what the main topic is about


----------



## SUPER_PRINCE (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah dude i am going off topic coz their topic iS BORING !!.....its not like we dont know how GREAT t mac as a player you know.....instead of talking about someone whos already great why not talking about someone who will be great....??????
t mac will keep doing what you just saw tonight for another 15 years.....so if they are going to praise him till their kids turn 20.......are you gonna do the same ?? come on......we shouldnt be surprise for what t mac did.....coz hes a SUPER STAR !!!!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SUPER_PRINCE</b>!
> yeah dude i am going off topic coz their topic iS BORING !!.....its not like we dont know how GREAT t mac as a player you know.....instead of talking about someone whos already great why not talking about someone who will be great....??????
> t mac will keep doing what you just saw tonight for another 15 years.....so if they are going to praise him till their kids turn 20.......are you gonna do the same ?? come on......we shouldnt be surprise for what t mac did.....coz hes a SUPER STAR !!!!!!


Firstly I started this topic. 2ndly I started it as well as to point out what he did for that young guy that was involved in the sniper shootings. If you dont like the topic then dont reply or make your own topic about this. SO when you reply on a topic make it on what the topic is about


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Firstly I started this topic. 2ndly I started it as well as to point out what he did for that young guy that was involved in the sniper shootings. If you dont like the topic then dont reply or make your own topic about this. SO when you reply on a topic make it on what the topic is about


Good point, that's something a lot of people have trouble with(even me ). If you don't like the topic, don't reply. It's really that simple. Don't flame and don't change the topic.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

First, I thought when Doc had the line up of Kemp, Garrity(UGH), Miller, Hill, and TMac - it made for a great game. When Armstrong came in and DeClerq, and Sasser - it went to another level - DOWN.

Hill couldn't hit the broad side of a barn yesterday, but was a rebounding maniac against a Ben Wallace led team. That helped TMac, as he didn't have to concentrate on getting rebounds(he led his team in rebounds last year out of necessity) and could score, as they needed scoring with Hill shooting bricks.

TMac usually does what is needed when needed. I wish they were all healthy and could have that line up(minus Garrity, who can't hit consistently and can't defend or rebound!).

That sniper victim kid looked like he was having a great time. I liked it when he went up to the broadcasting table and sat down there and watched the game. What a badly needed christmas present for a kid who is probably still suffering from PTSD and will for a long time.


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

what greatness.W9w he scored 46 points.Ricky davis did last week too.Anyone can score 46 points.Wow he is a scoring machine but can he do anything else.He is the worst defender.He gets freakin 1 assist.He does not have the complete game.

Any play could and has scored 46 points before.That means crap.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

i just have to point this out...

tmac is the most complete player, he can assist, defend, rebound, shoot, steal, he can do it all. Yes he had one assist, he needed to shoot, just like kobe needs to shoot. defence...he is a great defender, long arms, quick, he shuts down opposing players nightly. And you said that anyone can break 40?? If its that easy tell me how to sign up and ill do it too! No sir, its not that easy, davis is a scorer! so is tmac! so is kobe! however others are not, and 40 is a goal that is not going to be accomplished because it is HARD TO REACH!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

<b>"Anyone can score 46 points.Wow he is a scoring machine but can he do anything else.
He is the worst defender.
He gets freakin 1 assist.
He does not have the complete game."</b>

Point by point:

If "anyone" could score 46 points, where is Brian Shaw and a HOST of other players?

Yes, TMac does other things:
He is the one who has to try to guard KG when the Magic play the TWolves... or a Rashard Lewis, or a Dirk - I say "try" because that is all he can do - is to try to guard the best player on the opposing team(which most swingmen do NOT have to do on defense). 
He is nowhere near the worst defender and anyone who watches the Magic would know that he is one of the best defenders in this league. In addition, He has to guard players like these NIGHTLY:

Stackhouse
Rip Hamilton
Eddie Jones
Vince
Reggie Miller
Ray Allen
Iverson
Jalen Rose
Big Dog
Paul Pierce

He got one freakin assist in that ONE game, but also had only 1 turnover, which is okay, (some players get 6 assists but also get 6 turnovers) as they needed his points to win, as Hill was shooting BRICKS. TMac does what is needed when it is needed.

He has as complete a game as any other swingman and I daresay more complete than most!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> <b>"Anyone can score 46 points.Wow he is a scoring machine but can he do anything else.
> He is the worst defender.
> He gets freakin 1 assist.
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Great post Rifleman


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> what greatness.W9w he scored 46 points.Ricky davis did last week too.Anyone can score 46 points.Wow he is a scoring machine but can he do anything else.He is the worst defender.He gets freakin 1 assist.He does not have the complete game.
> 
> Any play could and has scored 46 points before.That means crap.



Whatever, Kobe lover.

Maybe Davis has scored 46 and Kobe does all the time, but unlike BOTH of them, Tmac's team is winning games.

Not only that, but he lit up Detroit's supposed "defensive stopper" in Michael Curry. Made him look silly. And his defense was very good, playing at the top of the zone that basically shut down Detroit in the first half.

It's ok though, man.. we know how badly it must suck to be a Laker fan. Hopefully they can pull it together and maybe make the playoffs.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't get a chance to watch the game. Did TMac light up Michael Curry? Because I could have sworn that BEEZ took the opportunity to dog Rip Hamilton earlier in this thread... So who did guard TMac, because now I'm curious.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't get a chance to watch the game. Did TMac light up Michael Curry? Because I could have sworn that BEEZ took the opportunity to dog Rip Hamilton earlier in this thread... So who did guard TMac, because now I'm curious.


Both, but personally I remember Curry guarding him more. Curry is the one that Tmac kept driving around and then jumping into their bigs and getting all the foul calls.

The Pistons complained, but pretty much all the foul calls were legit.

Strange thing is, it was a quiet 46. I didnt realize how bad he was killing them until in the 3rd quarter they said he already had like 32 points.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Curry and Hamilton and Cliff Robinson all got handled, it was a big mismatch with either guy on Tracy. I will say this. Detroit does not want to se Orlando, i think they would lose. Detroit has no go-to guy. 

I refuse to call Rip "The weakling" Hamilton a go-to guy in the playoffs.


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> what greatness.W9w he scored 46 points.Ricky davis did last week too.Anyone can score 46 points.Wow he is a scoring machine but can he do anything else.He is the worst defender.He gets freakin 1 assist.He does not have the complete game.
> 
> Any play could and has scored 46 points before.That means crap.


BeautifulKobe?!?! How can one take your opinion seriously on a topic of a two guard that is the chief rival of your namesake?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Both, but personally I remember Curry guarding him more. Curry is the one that Tmac kept driving around and then jumping into their bigs and getting all the foul calls.
> ...


TMac has this uncanny ability to make things look effortless, even 46 point games. He never looks like he is pressing, he just does it all so easily.


----------

